# 2008 Halloween Pumpkin Carving Contest



## Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

Time for the second annual Pumpkin Carving contest. A Carving contest on a tin boat site? You bet! :LOL2:

Here is the thread for the first one in case your new or missed it. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=710

This one should of won last year in my opinion...Sorry mr.fish #-o 






*Rules:*
All pictures must be PM'd or emailed to me at least 3 days before Halloween. If you submit them here, it will not count. You must not make reference to your own carving.
The carving knife must be included in the picture.
*You can submit as many pumpkins as you want. All family members welcome.*
Winners will be chosen by a vote by the members with the Moderators breaking a tie.
Vote will take place all day on Halloween. If you want to vote you must vote on that day only. 

*Winner gets:*
A Megabass lure and a luckycraft lure, and a few plastics. 8)


Disclaimer: All rules and prizes can change because.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

*ENTRY 1*










*ENTRY 2*











*ENTRY 3*











*ENTRY 4*











*ENTRY 5*











*ENTRY 6*






*ENTRY 7 and 8*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah - it is on!


I am planning and all out pumpkin blitz - perhaps even a carriage made from a Pumpkin with Bass Addict will riding to a lake wearing a glass JD FatBoy Bait to the ball!

Oh I can see it now :LOL22: :LOL22: :LOL22: :LOL22: :LOL22: :LOL22:


----------



## mr.fish (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm thinking of something new, but it will be tough.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm gonna carve a cow


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> with Bass Addict riding to a lake wearing a glass JD FatBoy Bait to the ball!




Im scared :shock:


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 1, 2008)

I will try my best. LOL. I can draw on paper but I never tried on a pumpkin.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > with Bass Addict riding to a lake wearing a glass JD FatBoy Bait to the ball!
> ...



Here is my alternative design


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'm gonna carve a cow



uh... Don't push it!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm carving pumpkins this weekend....Don't forget to submit your winner before Halloween to me via PM.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2008)

I know what I am carving! And a pumpkin as well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone else going to enter this year? This is a great contest!


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Anyone else going to enter this year? This is a great contest!



I have not gotten any pics yet via PM or email.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2008)

I suck at carving pumpkins....  :? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2008)

Bubba said:


> I suck at carving pumpkins....  :? :lol:




Can't be any worse than what Ahab submitted last year! :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > I suck at carving pumpkins....  :? :lol:
> ...



Looks pretty dang good to me! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2008)

He actually submitted this one first! :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> He actually submitted this one first! :LOL2:




That one would be a pretty good one for me.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Zum (Oct 22, 2008)

If the kids leave me one to carve,I could make one like Capt. first entry


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 24, 2008)

PM sent Jim.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> *Rules:*
> All pictures must be PM'd or emailed to me *at least 3 days before Halloween*. If you submit them here, it will not count. You must not make reference to your own carving.
> The carving knife must be included in the picture.
> Winners will be chosen by a vote by the members with the Moderators breaking a tie.
> ...



So is the last day to submit a photo October 28, 2008 or October 27, 2008?


Who has entered so far?

i just got my pumpkins and am coming up with a design


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm still debating it. Can't carve to save my butt. Artistic ability is nearly non-exsistant. Dad had all that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'm still debating it. Can't carve to save my butt. Artistic ability is nearly non-exsistant. Dad had all that.



DO IT!

Just keep it simple and you will have fun

Google - how to carve a pumpkin and you will get way too many ideas


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in. My kids helped me carve mine last night. I PM'd Jim the pic.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 25, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still debating it. Can't carve to save my butt. Artistic ability is nearly non-exsistant. Dad had all that.
> ...



Fine, Ill do it. I'll get started by planting pumpkin seeds tomorrow morning.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I submitted mine. Well actually I sent it to Jim on the 26th. I actually impressed myself with the fact it doesn't look like a 3 year old carved it with a chainsaw.


----------



## bscman (Oct 28, 2008)

PM Incomming in the next couple minutes.

Looks like I just made it in the nick of time...curse these 11hr work days!


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry about the confusion. Today at 8PM eastern is when you can submit your Pumpkins. 

Also you can submit more than one since members will be voting. I will post the pictures and poll and the voting will go till Midnight Eastern Halloween night.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Let the voting Begin. You have up until midnight Eastern tomorrow night to cast your vote. Everyone CAN vote even if you did not submit a pumpkin....PLEASE VOTE!  

Let me know if I screwed up somewhere?


******Submitted pictures are in the second post on page one.********


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 30, 2008)

All are very nice but I had to go with #1. =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 30, 2008)

number 1 =D>


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2008)

They all look good. As you can see, by popular demand, there is no cow.


----------



## KAI (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice all!!!!!!

I REALLY WANTED TO ENTER THIS CONTEST #-o BUT JUST DIDNT FIND THE TIME. 

Maybe next year i'll be ready.

good job all =D> and good luck to the winner!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> They all look good. As you can see, by popular demand, there is no cow.




I voted COW #-o


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll send you a copy of one that I debated putting on this site as we are a PG site.


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2008)

*Congrats to mr.Fish for Entry#1*

Job well done! :beer: =D> 


They were all good in my opinion.

Off Topic....Mr.fish we have the same kitchen table and chairs! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2008)

Hmmm - Since I turned Mr. Fish on to Tin Boats - and since I urged him to enter this thing to begin with


I get 1/2 of his prize????

PLEASE?


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 1, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Hmmm - Since I turned Mr. Fish on to Tin Boats - and since I urged him to enter this thing to begin with
> 
> 
> I get 1/2 of his prize????
> ...



Spoken like a true barrister. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations Mr. Fish. Start planning your pumpkin for next year, I am. 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Congratulations Mr. Fish. Start planning your pumpkin for next year, I am. 8)




COW?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Mr. Fish. Start planning your pumpkin for next year, I am. 8)
> ...



HERD of cows. BIG PUMPKIN.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm - Since I turned Mr. Fish on to Tin Boats - and since I urged him to enter this thing to begin with
> ...




Almost forgot - there is a consultation charge as well - I will accept all the prizes as partial payment and bill for the balance  
_
Now that is spoken like a true barrister!_


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Couldn't have did it without tinboats. Just another reason I love this site.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Mr. Fish! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats, great carving MR. Fish... =D>


----------

